# How to determine exact weight for vehicle



## cmabear1 (Feb 23, 2002)

New to board and to pulling a Travel Trailer.  We have a 2001 Jeep Cherokee Sport rated for 5000 lbs.  Which weight (GVR, etc)do we use to determine the 75% max for our vehicle?



Edited by - cmabear1 on Feb 25 2002  07:11:54 AM


----------

